# помогите! есть вопрос!



## vitek (24 Июн 2010)

как определить с какой доли начинается тема в музыкальном произведении? 
2. как определить тему музыкального произведения? подскажите! Очень надо!


----------



## nure-ll (24 Июн 2010)

Честно говоря странный вопрос... ноты посмотреть нужно, поиграть и послушать, а также почитать критику про данное произведение, если сами не можете определить тематический план произведения


----------



## Марина (24 Июн 2010)

Хм, действительно странно. А Вы вообще музыкант? Мне кажется что человек, который занимается музыкой свободно может это сделать)) :shok:


----------

